
ReactOS 0.4.11 Released - yankcrime
https://www.reactos.org/project-news/reactos-0411-released
======
majewsky
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19300316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19300316)

